# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  SpRiNg PeEpEr In ThE HoUsE!!!

## froglover27

Okay so I just happened to find a spring peeper in my backyard and thought it would be a neat 'keeper'. Im just curious.......Can one be housed and still be happy? Can one be housed in a 5 gal hexagon tank? Any type of food that they like especially?plants?waterdish depth?/ etc... Thanks for any advice :Big Grin: I would love to keep this little froggy(:

----------


## Amy

There is not a whole lot of information on the web about raising a spring peeper in captivity, partly because they generally don't do well.  If you read my blog entry that I have on here, you can get some ideas about the housing.  Mine are tiny babies right now, so I'm a little more confident that they will do well, considering they spent very little time in the wild.  

If it is an adult, I would probably get a 10 gallon tank.  They like to use both the ground and the trees, so make sure you have a lot of leaf litter (that is where they hide and forage) along with branches for them to climb.  My peepers do love my bromeliad.  

They need small foods, either tiny crickets or fruit flies.  Even the largest of my peepers (who is large enough to chirp) eats very small food items.

The water dish is very shallow, like 1/4 inch.  But that's because I have very tiny froglets in there along with the bigger ones.

Go ahead and read my blog, I put a lot more detailed information about what I'm doing with them in there.  You can also read the Pacific Chorus Frog care sheet as they are very similar.

----------



----------


## froglover27

> There is not a whole lot of information on the web about raising a spring peeper in captivity, partly because they generally don't do well.  If you read my blog entry that I have on here, you can get some ideas about the housing.  Mine are tiny babies right now, so I'm a little more confident that they will do well, considering they spent very little time in the wild.  
> 
> If it is an adult, I would probably get a 10 gallon tank.  They like to use both the ground and the trees, so make sure you have a lot of leaf litter (that is where they hide and forage) along with branches for them to climb.  My peepers do love my bromeliad.  
> 
> They need small foods, either tiny crickets or fruit flies.  Even the largest of my peepers (who is large enough to chirp) eats very small food items.
> 
> The water dish is very shallow, like 1/4 inch.  But that's because I have very tiny froglets in there along with the bigger ones.
> 
> Go ahead and read my blog, I put a lot more detailed information about what I'm doing with them in there.  You can also read the Pacific Chorus Frog care sheet as they are very similar.



Okay thanks(:

How many could fit comfortably in a 10 gallon? Or since its from the wilderness should I set him free? Tthanks again(:

----------


## Amy

You could try keeping it, like I said, there hasn't been much success with it.  So far all 7 of mine have been doing well and growing.  I have all 7 in my 10 gallon tank right now, but as they grow (right now they are smaller than my fingernail) I will put them in a 40 gallon I think.  I would probably keep 2 at most in a 10 gallon tank.

----------


## froglover27

> You could try keeping it, like I said, there hasn't been much success with it.  So far all 7 of mine have been doing well and growing.  I have all 7 in my 10 gallon tank right now, but as they grow (right now they are smaller than my fingernail) I will put them in a 40 gallon I think.  I would probably keep 2 at most in a 10 gallon tank.


Hmmmmm...I think I might just let him be free. Especially since I would have to keep it in my bedroom): little peeper(: he will be missed

----------


## John Clare

You're doing the right thing Justine.  Well done.  I don't get to say that often enough.

----------

